# Angelkoffer



## Nightfisher_1 (15. Februar 2011)

HAy Leute,
ich wollte mir in absehbarer Zeit einne etwas größeren Angelkoffer zulegen.Im Moment habe ich eine Tasche in die man 5 Boxen rein -tun- kann, aber da reicht mir der Platz nicht mehr.
In Ebay und weitern Anbietern habe ich mich auch schon umgesehen.

Jetzt habe ich mir sowas wie ein Werkzeugkoffer vorgestellt.
Darin wollter ich aber so gut wie alles unterbringen: Schnur,Messer,Wobbler,Shads,Blei Große Posen,Twister,UND kLEINTEILE WIe Haken,Stopper etc.. 

So nun meine Frage-Kennt jemand einen etwas größeren Angelkasten oder hat ein Bild von einem wo ich diese ganzen Sachen problemlos und übersichtlich ordnen kann?



-Zuerst dachte ich an den unten abgebildeten Koffer, aber in diesen kann man Schlecht Hakenpäckchen,Kleinteile...... einordnen.

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## ax300xh (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Schau dir den mal an http://www.tackle-monkey.com/terminal-tackle/tackleboxes/meiho-versus-vs-3080.html


----------



## barschkönig (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Vielleicht bekommst du was im Baumarkt, da sind auch immer gute Kästen dabei wo auch viele kleine Fächer drin sind für Kleinkram. 
Die sind dann vielleicht noch günstiger als welche aus dem Angelladen.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Da war ich vor 3h-DIE HABEN NUR WELCHE MIT GRO?EN FÄCHERN FÜR WERKZEUG ETC.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*



ax300xh schrieb:


> Schau dir den mal an http://www.tackle-monkey.com/terminal-tackle/tackleboxes/meiho-versus-vs-3080.html



der ist ein bischen klein oder?


----------



## juster (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Servus, 
also wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf, kauf Dir einmal einen vernünftigen Koffer, den hast Dein Leben lang. 
Ich selber hab den hier (der zweite von links):
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/11198/1/i/


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*



juster schrieb:


> Servus,
> also wenn ich Dir einen Tip geben darf, kauf Dir einmal einen vernünftigen Koffer, den hast Dein Leben lang.
> Ich selber hab den hier (der zweite von links):
> http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/11198/1/i/



passt da auch alles rein? messer,vll auch mal ne rolle oder gulp?
(Fischtöter,etc) kann man Haken päckechen und Kleinteile gut einordnen?


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Meine Erfahrung: auf die Dauer wird dir vermutlich auch keine Kiste genug Platz bieten, in dem du _alles_ unterbringen kannst; es häuft sich nach und nach halt immer mehr Krempel an.

Bin früher diesen Weg auch gegangen, immer größe Kisten anzuschaffen, weil ich auch immer alles dabei haben wollt.
Zum Schluß schleppte ich zu jedem Ansitz 'ne randvolle Sitzkiepe mit, auf der ich aber auch nicht toll stundenlang toll sitzen konnte & wollte.

Dann stellte ich mir die Frage, warum ich das ganze Gerödel eigentlich mitschleppe, wenn ich für die Angelsitzung doch nicht mal 5% von all dem Zeugs brauche; völliger Irrsinn.

Seidem mach ich es anders: Im geräumigen Rucksack sind die Brocken fest drin, die ich sowieso immer brauche; Papiere, Kamera, Knüppel, Messer, etc.
Für den einzelnen Einsatz steck ich 'ne große Platikbox (große Frühstückskiste od. ähnliches) zusätzlich ein, in die das reinkommt, was ich für diesen Tag an Kleinkram brauche.

Nachteil: wenn ich unterschiedliche Einsätze (Stippen od. Karpfenangeln od. so) mache, muss ich jedesmal die Platikbox neu zusammenstellen. Mach ich aber beim nächsten Mal dasselbe, kann im Prinzip alles so bleiben, wie es ist.
Vorteil: ich schlör auch wirklich nur das mit, was ich brauche. Welche Erleichterung!
2 bis 4 Plastikboxen erleichtern die Sache, dann sind die groben Sachen immer vorsortiert.

Zum Rucksack dazu: Futteral, Eimer, Stuhl ->feddich.
Den ganzen Kistenkrams hätte ich mir gleich sparen sollen.

Wie gesagt, das ist _meine_ Variante, passt bestimmt nicht zu jedermann. Aber kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schlacko (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Wie wäre es den damit. Plano 1444


----------



## thomsen3 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

von baumarktkoffern tät ich abraten weil die meistens nicht twister resident sind.
hab mir vor einigen moanaten den PLANO7771 geholt und da passt wirklich alles rein, der kostet aller dings paar mark. die onlinepreise tendieren zwischen 80 - 130 euro, wenn du mal decathlon google'st da hab ich ihn für 60 euro bekommen


----------



## angelpfeife (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Ich hab nen ganz normalen koffer aus dem Baumarkt geholt. Da ist alles Kleinzeug drinn, dass ich zum Ansitz brauch. Zum Spinnfischen (ich gehe mitlerweile fast nurnoch Spinnfischen) hab ich mir gerade ne Tasche mit Boxen bestellt. Davor hatte ich mein Zeug in Plano Boxen welche in nen normalen Rucksack kamen. Du schreibst ja dass du schon ne Tasche mit Boxen hast, warum nimmste nicht diese für dein ganzes Spinnfischzeug und so nen  Koffer zum Ansitzen. So hast du a) mehr Platz und b) muss du dir keine Gedanken über die Weichmacherresistenz des Koffers machen


----------



## juster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> passt da auch alles rein? messer,vll auch mal ne rolle oder gulp?
> (Fischtöter,etc) kann man Haken päckechen und Kleinteile gut einordnen?



Dort bekommst Du wirklich alles gut rein, Du hast 2 Schubladen und 2 große "Kleinteileboxen". Kannst aber auch die Schubladen raus machen und 4 "Kleinteileboxen" installieren. 
Generell mach ich es so wie die anderen Kollegen hier. Ich hab im Koffer alles was man immer braucht und stecke mir je nachdem worauf ich gehe die richtigen 2 Boxen mit dazu. 
Funktioniert prima. 

Noch zu Deiner Frage: Im oberen Fach bekommst Du ohne Probleme auch eine Rolle, Bissanzeiger, Messer usw. unter.


----------



## flasha (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Besitze auch den Plano 7771 Koffer. Genialer Koffer! Aber: Wenn er den voll ist...dann brauchste ne Sackkarre  Ist aber trotzdem einer der besten Koffer! Viel Stauraum durch die Fächer und zusätzlichen Boxem. Allerdings auch etwas teuer.

Zusätzlich habe ich noch die Tasche von Lidl, die ich für kleine Trips nutze. ( Spinnfischen)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir noch einen Koffer ersteigert. WFT 4in1 ! Eine solide Kiste für nen schmalen Taler. Einfach mal bei ebay nach WFT 4in1 suchen. Diese wird vollgepackt mit Gufis und kunstköder.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Penn-WFT-4-Schub...xen_taschen&hash=item3c9b4ac622#ht_3963wt_924

Ich hab den hier, und bin sehr zufrieden. Zum Wander-Spinnangeln ist der allerdings Quatsch. Aber mit Auto an den/die See, und dann flexibel sein - dafür ist er perfekt#6.
Dazu ne Ruten/Keschertasche und fertig. Für Stipp-Profis und Karpfen-Spezis ist er natürlich trotzdem zu klein, aber ich krieg alles rein. Meine Zielfische sind Hecht-Zander-Barsch-Rotaugen-Brassen-Schleien-Dorsch-Meerforelle und Platte. Wenn man nicht jeden Fisch mit 20 verschiedenen Methoden beangelt, dann kommt man mit der Kiste gut aus.  |wavey:


----------



## Ruff Raider (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

http://de.decathlon.com/angelkasten-plano-7771-id_plano_8050149.html Das ist nen feines Teil,und nen super Preis!...


----------



## cafabu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: auf die Dauer wird dir vermutlich auch keine Kiste genug Platz bieten, in dem du _alles_ unterbringen kannst; es häuft sich nach und nach halt immer mehr Krempel an. .........


 
Ich kann mich da nur bei Kati48268 nur anschließen. Ständig auf der Suche nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau. Kein Shop und Baumarkt war vor mir sicher. Zum Schluss hatte ich einen riesen Plano, wo alles reinpasste und der einen "Zentner" wog. Bis ich feststellte, dass über die Hälfte nutzloser Ballast war, nice to have aber nie genutzt.
Nun ist er die Hälfte kleiner und wiegt nur noch 1/3 des Grossen. Und er reicht vollkommen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## thomsen3 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*



Ruff Raider schrieb:


> http://de.decathlon.com/angelkasten-plano-7771-id_plano_8050149.html Das ist nen feines Teil,und nen super Preis!...


 genau das hab ich gemeint


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Vielleicht auch für den einen oder anderen ansprechend, der Caddy XL aus dem Baumarkt.

Kostet inkl. 4 Einschubboxen knapp 20€, zusätzliche Schubfächer einzeln erhältlich. Twisterresistent, einzelne Fächer in der Breite (nicht Höhe! aber per Messer auch da) frei einteilbar. Somit wesentlich günstiger als der Krams aus dem Angelladen.

Darin horte ich meine Kunstköder. Für kurze Spinntouren kommt wiederum eine der Plastikboxen in meinen Rucksack, für längere Touren fährt der komplette Caddy mit.
Übrigens ideal für diejenigen, die viele Pilker mit auf den Kutter schleppen wollen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Der Plano 759 ist schon ne geile Kiste. Allerdings ist er nichts zum Angeln über Stock und Stein. Zum Bootsangeln ist er aller erste Sahne.

Aber wie Kati schon sagte: Es wird nie genug Platz geben.
Die variante, immer nur das dabei zu haben, was man an dem Tag benötigt, praktiziere ich auch. Klappt bestens und schont den Rücken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

@ Kati

Wo gibt es die Kiste - in welcher Baumarktkette?


----------



## AWebber (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

@ FisherMan66: bei Hornbach, bei Jigfanatics.de gibts auch noch nen Bericht dazu


AWebber


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Danke @ AWebber.

Shit, bei mir ist weit und breit kein Hornbach Baumarkt.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Mahlzeit,

ich habe u.a. diesen hier und bin sehr zufrieden:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...fBox&cName=GeraetekaestenBoxen-Geraetekaesten

LG

Doc


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

@Fisherman
Hab ich aus'm Hornbach.
Wird's vermutlich auch noch woanders geben.
Hersteller ist _Keter_, Produkt _Caddy XL_.
(Das ist doch mal ein Service hier, was  )


----------



## cafabu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

hier ist er als GUFI-Koffer mit einigen Bildern zu sehen:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/koederbox/keter.html

Baumarkt ist im Gegensatz zu vielen Meinugen eine gute Alternative. Die Koffer/Kästen von Markenherstellern sind inzwischen alle Weichmacherresistent, seid dem es Werkzeuge mit Softgrips gibt.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Backfire (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

Ich steh nicht so auf Koffer, und möchte deswegen als Alternative eine Tasche vorschlagen.
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.com/futterale-taschen-co/taschen/nash-carp-carryall-max.html
Ist nicht so superteuer, und man bekommt wirklich ALLES rein.

mfg Backi|wavey:


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelkoffer*

FP bekommt als Angebot des Monats März Tackletaschen mit 3 boxen f. 14.95 rein


----------

